
12 Must Have Bookmarklets : Google Chrome and IE | The Code Dreamer - theone
http://www.nitinh.com/2009/03/12-must-have-bookmarklets-google-chrome-and-ie/
======
satyajit
Today I figured there is Greasemonkey, Firebug for IE now. Has anyone tried
it? Firebug esp helps me a lot to resolve JS/CSS issues in my web development.
If I can do the same on IE, esp to sort out infamous IE CSS issues, that'll be
great.

